# IUI/TRIGGER SHOT TIMINGS.....



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

not sure if this in the right section?? sorry!!! 


hello, I was wondering if any ofyou lovely ladies has any experience / knowledge/ advice on IUI timings and the trigger shot...ive been driving myself crazy literally up half the night as I can sleep anyway googling it all!! basically im wondering when is it best to trigger before an iui? from what it seems most clinics seem to favour the 36 hours later, my clinic goes with 24, is this wrong/ too soon ? im so worried im further decreasing my already extremely low chance of success by the timing being off of course I appreciate the clinic Drs and nurses aren't miracle workers and medicine/ science can only do so much a lot of it is guesswork/ luck etc my first IUIi last month I had a natural cycle with a scan on day 9 showing the lining at 8.9mm and a follicle at 17mm, I triggered with ovitrelle 250 at 11am day 10, had the iui day 11around 25 hours later, =as expected bfn, this cycle again natural I had a scan at day 9 lining not quite at 8mm and a 14 mm follicle, a day 11 scan was lining 10.4mm, and follicle 19mm so they triggered me there and then just after 11am, clinic were running a little late on day 12 had the iui around 26 hours after the trigger ive read the egg can live 12-24 hours and im using donor sperm which I believe they say can live 12 hours ish a its been washed some sites say you ovulate at exactly 36 hours after trigger in which case that would be 11pm day 12 for me giving me only a 2 hour window before the egg met the sperm if it did before the sperm died around 1am if that makes sense?!
is there a chance I could have ovulated 24 hours after trigger as some pages say you can im just sooo confused and worried!! so many contradictions online! 
also what worried me before I had it done I told the nurse I had the trigger and after that the Dr doing it called over my base clinic Dr outside the cubicle so I could obviously not help but hear he said my name and she said I had a triple lining and trigger shot there was adiscussion about me and all I heard was my base clinic dr saying oh...oh...oh over and over and sounded worried I was frantic thinking there was a problem and it wouldn't go ahead and what was wrong but a few minutes later he came in , all upbeat, cheerful and we were going ahead no mention of any thing wrong do you think they would have to tell me if there was I wanted to ask but I had a sedation for it and after I came around I didn't see the dr who did it again after to check, there was some confusion also as the nurse who discharged me thought my base clinic dr had done the iui and signed my form off as her doing it he thought she had chatted to me about it but she hadn't and I said no a man did it so again I wasn't able to ask anyone except the nurse I did email the clinic the next day asking if there were any concerns but a nurse from there just said it was a straight forward iui etc im just worrying if that discussion was about timings/ trigger shot or anything else wrong?? my next chance to ask is when I next contact my base clinic id just rather they be honest with me and open about any issues and its such a lot of money each time I want to give it my very best shot also if you get the trigger shot does that "block" your natural ovulation and only allow it 24/36 hours later im worrying what if I ovulated day 11 afternoon or evening the day of trigger and day before iui can you stil naturally ovulate when you would normally even with the trigger sorry for the long post! im just so confused as google says so many different things! I know this cycle will be a bfn to but im just wanting to understand it as best I can as much about timings etc to try and get my head around it! thank you x


----------



## Mami2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello Molly,

Did you get BFP?
I have my first and probably the last one IUI before moving on to egg donor. I did a natural IUI with a trigger on day 10 with 8.9mm TL and 18mm follicle. My doctor said that the sperm will survive inside us for 4 days. My trigger was on 27/2/19 at 2pm and IUI with sperm donor on 28/2/19 at 2. 20pm. He said I would be ovulating on Thursday night or Friday morning. Today is day 4 past IUI and I don’t feel any symptoms apart from I couldn’t sleep the way I always had  at night ( one leg folded up like in yoga position)and a bit bloated probably from progresteron.
I know this two weeks wait is agonising for all of us but please always do to stay happy and positive no matter what will happens ( it’s easier to say than done it I know ). I chose to believe and trust my doctor. I know that they are only human and could make some mistakes but For the sake of my insanity, I chose to trust them completely. Always remember what will be, will be, if it’s meant to be, it will happen to  you no matter what.
Sending baby dust to you xx


----------

